# Ragdoll and Himalayan kitties in CA shelter!!



## FL cowfarm (Sep 3, 2010)

Berkeley Animal Care Services, in Berkeley California, has a bunch of both Ragdoll and Himalayan cats right now. I don't know if there are any kittens. 

I have an old friend that works there and they look quite good in her pictures.


----------

